# First time at Waxstock



## Eddie_h (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everybody, I was wondering what people do with their purchases, as in do you end up carrying around polishers and 5litres of different products or can they be left somewhere while you continue with the show? Because I was thinking of bringing a wheeled suitcase and was unsure if that is allowed. 

Thanks in advance


Eddie


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Eddie_h said:


> Hello everybody, I was wondering what people do with their purchases, as in do you end up carrying around polishers and 5litres of different products or can they be left somewhere while you continue with the show? Because I was thinking of bringing a wheeled suitcase and was unsure if that is allowed.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Eddie


You can do buddy but however may look a tad silly  last year I just took my back pack . The car park is 2 minutes away from the arena so can just carry your purchases to your car then back. You wear a wristband so no issue on re entry


----------



## Eddie_h (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah I guessed as much! Just been really looking forward to getting a lot of new stuff, I guess I will just get my misses to wear a backpack aswell


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Eddie_h said:


> Yeah I guessed as much! Just been really looking forward to getting a lot of new stuff, I guess I will just get my misses to wear a backpack aswell


Yep buddy. Trust me you will be fine. I already have my shopping list - will be £200 well spent lol. I am going to order my ticket now actually while I think about it.


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Alfieharley1 said:


> You can do buddy but however may look a tad silly  last year I just took my back pack . The car park is 2 minutes away from the arena so can just carry your purchases to your car then back. You wear a wristband so no issue on re entry


I might bring the miss an she can oblige an carry my shopping for a change  equal opps an all that aye !!!
Hmmmm but then maybe maybe not  cause am lookin forward to a reet decent shopping spree 
Woo ha ha ha :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Well I just got my ticket lol
-

I would have even more to spend but have a wedding in August lol.

Last year I think I done £180 ish - will take £200 this year 
Then I'll await the Halloween offers


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Eddie_h said:


> Hello everybody, I was wondering what people do with their purchases, as in do you end up carrying around polishers and 5litres of different products or can they be left somewhere while you continue with the show? Because I was thinking of bringing a wheeled suitcase and was unsure if that is allowed.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Eddie


I'll store your purchases in the boot of my car :speechles:lol:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread Eddie. Are cards accepted by most vendors or is cash king on the day guys?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Most can accept card but more likely to crack a deal with pound notes


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

you can always 'borrow' a trolley from tesco next door!


----------



## Eddie_h (Jul 30, 2013)

salsheikh said:


> you can always 'borrow' a trolley from tesco next door!


That's a brilliant idea!


----------

